# crushed corals



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

looking for crushed corals to add to cichlids tank, prefer to pick up near
Newmarket.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

How much are you looking for?

Got a bit...about 10 cups volume


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> How much are you looking for?
> 
> Got a bit...about 10 cups volume


okay. How much/where to pick up?


----------

